# meyer e60 wont lift



## natureguy (Nov 13, 2005)

hey guys, scratching my head here. my sump base broke at the mount. i bought a new sump base and a basic seal kit. i was very careful (so i thought) in changing orings 1 at a time. remove 1, replace with new. i reassembled the pump, never removing the B or C valves or coils, just swapping the PA block over to the new sump base, but when i was done, the pump wont raise. the motor does run, and the plow angles left. i emailed smithbrothers, and chuck was gracious enough to get back to me and suggested i replace the B valve and coil. i did that, and no change. the B coil does have magnetism when up is pressed. did i misplace an oring? if i had to guess, it is either the oring at the pilot check valve behind the pump, or it would have to be an oring in the base of the lift ram? i put one oring in the lower "rim" of the sump base where the lift ram sits, should there be 2 there? from what i can decipher, the larger oring was for the e60h models with a larger lift ram, and it would serve no purpose on the "upper rim" of the sump base where the lift ram sits. I am open to any suggestions, as i am getting ready to disassemble it again........


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

You either cut the base o-ring on the barrel or the packing cup is shot.


----------



## natureguy (Nov 13, 2005)

i finally had time to tear back into it. I disassembled it and under the pump mounting plate, there is a check valve. I had cut the oring when trying to install it. therefore, the pump was just bypassing the fluid rather than lifting the ram. I reinstalled my old oring (thank goodness I kept all my old parts till I verified it worked) and after reassembly the pump works faster than before! that spring loaded check valve is very tricky to get installed correctly without cutting, misalignment, etc... I think one of smithbrothers videos showed a little 90 degree tool to hold it in place and that's what I ended up using to get it installed. thanks for the help LON and I hope this helps any other do-it-yourselfer that may encounter the same problem in the future.


----------



## dgl (Nov 16, 2014)

*Meyer E60*

Hey, anybody know what problem is when plow wont lift? All I hear is a clicking sound when press up on control. It did raise up but stopped, please help.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

natureguy;1754913 said:


> i finally had time to tear back into it. I disassembled it and under the pump mounting plate, there is a check valve. I had cut the oring when trying to install it. therefore, the pump was just bypassing the fluid rather than lifting the ram. I reinstalled my old oring (thank goodness I kept all my old parts till I verified it worked) and after reassembly the pump works faster than before! that spring loaded check valve is very tricky to get installed correctly without cutting, misalignment, etc... I think one of smithbrothers videos showed a little 90 degree tool to hold it in place and that's what I ended up using to get it installed. thanks for the help LON and I hope this helps any other do-it-yourselfer that may encounter the same problem in the future.


Piece of metal banding works great for hold that check ball in place.


----------

